# Lynemouth pit baths & medical centre (pic heavy)



## Bluedragon (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry... i know its been done before but this is my take on it.

This is the youngest colliery in the neighbourhood, having commenced operations for the Ashington Coal Co. Ltd. in 1934. The shafts, which are situated comparatively near to the coast, are two in number, and both were sunk to the High Main seam level, which is 486 ft. from the surface. The downcast (No. 1) is 18 ft. in diameter and is used for coal-raising on two shifts per day, and the upcast, which has a diameter of 15 ft., is used for ventilation and emergency manriding only.
The seams being worked are the High Main, the Diamond, the Main, and the Yard. Each of these seams shows practically the same nature of roof and floor as throughout the two neighbouring collieries and the distance between the seams is also comparable. They are, of course, found at slightly greater depths at Lynemouth, the Yard seam, for example, being 660 ft. below the surface near to the shafts, as compared with some 300 ft. at Ellington.





Picture 040 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 042 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 043 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 045 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 046 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 053 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 054 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 058 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 060 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 062 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 063 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

the gents...



Picture 064 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 066 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 067 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 070 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 075 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 077 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 079 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr




Picture 080 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

the full set is HERE
i took 45 pics in total and spent a good hour mooching around, then heard a helicopter and a siren, got scared and left... turns out the helicopter was the air ambulance going to the local hospital...


----------



## urbanisle (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, great pictures


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't think I have seen this before.
I enjoyed looking at your pictures.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jonney (Oct 5, 2011)

I deliver to Derwentside council at Anfield Plain, Stanley and they use the old Morrison Busty pit head baths as their vehicle workshop and the gents have the exact same layout and tiling as the white with red border ones in your photo


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

Excellent. The steel lockers are superb


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 5, 2011)

I couldnt understand why there were so many shower blocks, there was 2 huge locker rooms, the main shower block which also had 3-4 side rooms that looked like 2 shower cubicles in each, then another shower room which had about 6 cubicles? Maybe an ex-miner can answer? The lockers are amaising the glass in the sky lights is long gone but there is hardly a spot of rust anywhere!


----------



## Munchpopsicle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi huys, i love these photos, you have captured the age and histrory of the building with such intensity and context. My name is Jaime Penning, i am a photographer from clacton. i was wondering if anyone could provide me of any details of this places location because this would be a great scene to capture for myself? 

thanks guys.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 6, 2011)

For fear of yet more chavs getting in and recking the place im not going to rveal its exact location, it is however on the Northumberland coast near Ashington


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2011)

Munchpopsicle said:


> Hi huys, i love these photos, you have captured the age and histrory of the building with such intensity and context. My name is Jaime Penning, i am a photographer from clacton. i was wondering if anyone could provide me of any details of this places location because this would be a great scene to capture for myself?
> 
> thanks guys.



Please read the forum rules, not asking for location details is one of them.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Edited to include a little history.


----------



## dougbrown (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like someone has been in here and kicked the showers down i was there in september and they were still standing


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 24, 2011)

When i visited there where a lot of chavs on motor-x bikes racing around, and one was jumping over the fence as i was entering, i think they had just done it, gave the police the reg of his bike (after i had left, to avoid awkward questioning if they turned up as i was enjoying myself taking pictures!) its such a shame to read previous reports and see things have gone missing and its getting more and more teashed!


----------

